# folding table brackets



## tsmith409 (Feb 28, 2002)

Does anyone know where I might find some stainless folding brackets to support a table I plan to build? The table will be about 16" by 30"
I have checked WM Edson, Gem, Todd but still can't find anything
Email me at [email protected] if you can help


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Tony,

Are you planning on folding the table against a bulkhead? If this is the case, a standard, stainless piano hinge works just fine. You can anchor the table in place against the bulkhead with a pair of old-fashioned door latches. You can find them at Home Depot, Loews, etc.., they're inexpensive, very strong, reliable and made of brass. I have to go to my boat on Saturday and I'll try to remember to shoot some photos of how my table is held firmly in place.

Gary


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

My guess is he is looking for the supports to keep the leg from collapsing when folded out, not the hinges. I just made a new table and used piano hinge but Had to make my own locking mechanism to support the leg.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

16x30 sounds like a cockpit table to me. Edson sells them but they are not cheap.

Table Hardware Kits : Edson Marine Store


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

More information about the table's design would help. Did you want the table to be removable, so you can stow it when it isn't needed. In that case, a piano hinge would be the wrong hinge to use.

There are hinges that allow you to unmount the table without removing any hardware, which might be a good choice in this case, like these:










If you're looking for a locking hinged support arm, then you're probably looking for something like what is found *here. This is made of 304SS.

*

BTW, most of the Edson ones are designed for attaching to a binnacle or steering pedestal so you can have a folding table for the cockpit.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I'd look up what I wanted in the SeaDog Marine Hardware catalogue and see if I couldn't order them from Sailnet.


----------



## degreeoff (Oct 25, 2009)

jeez! those buggers cost serious bucks.....I am going to be making my own cockpit table too...I will however make my own brackets and use off the shelf hinges. i'll post pic's.....


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Tony, Made my own table and did not want to pay the going rate for hardware, after some thought
and several false starts decided that cleanest, fastest
hardware for removeable table was from Edson. Not cheap 
at $150. or so 2-3 years ago. But very happy, comes 
on/off real fast and easy. 
Would love to see some home made mounting systems. Hugo


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I was looking for cockpit table HW a few years ago and came across a used Edson table with HW on ebay. It was $125. I figured I could toss the table if I could not refinish and still have the HW at a discount. Turns out the table was new, unfinished with a slight water stain that sanded out.​


----------



## frenchguy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, 
I am also looking to build a cockpit table for my 30' sailboat. What I am thinking is a simple mount on the pedestal and hinges on the table. The table will stand with a simple removable post underneath when in position. 
I am currently looking for the mount on the pedestal. Edson has a good -expensive- one:
I wonder if I can find the same clamp in nylon?


----------



## frenchguy (Jun 9, 2010)

And now with the picture:


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Etap did a nice job of this on my Etap 26. The Nav table has a socket on the bottom and lifts out. There is a socket molded in the cockpit floor, and leg in the locker. Simple!

Gary H. Lucas


----------

